# 25 cent OYSTERS! 2/10/16



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, Wednesday night oysters has moved temporarily to Redfish Blue Fish while it is still cold outside! Its gonna be a good time!

$1 off draft beer $3 Well drinks and 25 cent Oysters at Redfish Blue Fish! 

We will be in the bar!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

See ya


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like a great night to eat some ice cold oysters.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gin and I shall return.....One day!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Gin and I shall return.....One day!


Yep, We have been missing us some Ken and Gin.
Seems like a couple of years now.

Some day you will be in Paradise on a Wednesday again!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

location?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

bobinbusan said:


> location?


The Redfish BlueFish on Pensacola Beach.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The Oysters were great for the 30 of us that participated. My two dozen at 25 cents a piece were spot on. Looking forward to next Wednesday all ready.

Who needs Shrimp Basket's once a month special.


----------

